# Seiko Kinetic Divers Or Black Monster Automatic?



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi,

I'm considering getting a new watch in the New Year and think that I've narrowed my selection down to the Kinetic SKA293 (with metal strap and black dial) or a Black Monster SKX779.

I've had a look around the forum and the internet and there's plenty of opinion and useful information on the Monster, but there doesn't seem to be as much on the Kinetic Divers. Has anybody got both, or wants to offer opinions on the pro's and con's of either?

Primarily I looking for a watch which looks chunky but a bit different from the norm (I think both of these are pretty much covered then, and both look great IMHO), will last without wretched battery changes and expensive repair costs, won't end up having the glass and bezel being scratched easily through general wear, will keep on glowing for a long time, and will keep a good standard of accuracy.

The one thing that put's me off the Monster is the wide variance in it's accuracy, but I tend to wear my watch all the time anyway (24:7) so will this help to keep it accurate or will it run fast, and will this wear the mechanism out quicker?

Equally, I've read of the troubles with the old capacitors of the kinetics, but will the rechargable battery in the kinetic last for 10 years or longer with it constantly being topped up on my wrist, or will this damage it?

I've found the Kinetic online for (what I think is a bargain at Â£160 - sorry RLT!) but is it worth paying the extra Â£50 from what RLT charges for the Black Monster?

Sorry for the long and arduous post, but I've built up a lot of questions from my investigations which haven't been fully answered yet. This is my first post here on what looks to be a friendly forum, so excuse my ignorance and be nice!









Cheers, Andy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy is the Kinetic Â£160 in this country and from a proper retailer not a part timer or Ebay seller ?

If it is then please email me the link and I will try match the price although I do not know how they are selling them at this price, the cheapest I have seen is Â£249 apart from ours at Â£195.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I would go for the monster. In fact, I did, and have 4 of them. I'm not too bothered about pin-point accuracy, as I've got so many autos, they all run down, so I normally have to reset which ever one I choose in the morning. I have noticed that when I wear the monster for a week or so, it's around a minute or so fast, which bothers me not. This may vary for you, so if you want quartz accuracy, get the kinetic.

If you like the looks of the monster (and I think they do look better in the metal than in photos), it is fantastic value for money, you can't go wrong with Roy's service either. The bracelet is an absolute joy to wear and hold, sturdy, thick, top quality, doesn't pull hairs. Good solid clasp too.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

IMHO, I preffer something that is more too like and less of a fashion statement. Since exact accuracy is not a necessity to me, the Monster is my prefered choice. That Kinetic Monster (as I've seen them called) is quite the large watch, but a bit overstyled for my tastes - a Style which IMO, won't age as gracefully or be remembered as fondly as that of the "unique functionality" of the monster design.

If exact accuracy is not a necessity for you, then go with the monster. If it is, then consider going with a Kinetic (or a traditional quartz for less money and worries about the capacitor) diver.

BTW, from what I understand capacitor issues were primarily a problem of the firs generation or two of watches using kinetic-style technology. From what I've read, unless there is a deffect, modren Kinetic Seiko's or Eco-Drive Citizens should work perfectly for many years as advertised.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Got the link thanks Andy.









They do have SKA293 at Â£160 but they probably don't have any stock. Ours are this price when we do not have any. Only Joking.









They have Seiko Monsters at Â£209.95 Bargain.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

From lurking on the forum you seemed like a nice guy, but offering to try and price match is a very festive way to treat a new member. Thanks!

I did laugh when I saw that they had Monster's at Â£209!









Unfortunately I'm very unlikely to be able to afford either for a couple of months at least. Maybe as you have both in stock you could give me an idea of pro's and con's of both?

In reply to rsykes2000, it's hard to tell from photos how they both look. I've seen the Kinetic in the window of a jewellers and it did look very nice, but there's something about the 'tank-like' construction of the Monster which is very appealing too!

I have to say, the accuracy thing is one of the major deciding factors as I used to have a Seiko 5 auto which I had to adjust every week because it ran about 5 mins fast. A local jeweller did bring it down to about a minute a week, but since then I've only owned Quartz's and lack of accuracy now really niggles me. I could put up with a minute a week, but from some reports I've seen Monster's seem to run up to 40 secs a day fast, which I think would annoy me too much! The fact the clock on our home computer's knackered and runs about 5 mins a week fast annoys the hell out of me!


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

andy100 said:


> From lurking on the forum you seemed like a nice guy, but offering to try and price match is a very festive way to treat a new member. Thanks!
> 
> I did laugh when I saw that they had Monster's at Â£209!
> 
> ...


I have a solution, its Buy lots of Automatics, you dont notice how accurate they are as you try to use them all on a rotational basis









i have a late Kinetic(non divers) watch, looks cool when the hands spin round, but it doesn't set the date and doesn't seem any more accurate than an ordinary Quartz, so every time i pick it up, i have to adjust the time


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Andy, if Accuracy is an issue, then you have answered your own question. you won't do better than a quartz watch. Go with the kinetic. However if you are still interested in the Monster, Seiko does produce an off white quartz diver that is very close in styling to the Monster, as well as quartz variants of the Knights which you might like.



> It's the Quartz variant of the Monster, with a different off-white dial; the date at 4:00; a cyclops; removable rubber case-guards; and slightly different bezel.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Go for a Monster...I have 2, they are great


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Monsters Rock


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes the Seiko Monsters are great watches... 3xBM's & 2xOM's are resident in this household...









Joli.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi Andy,

I'd go for the Monster, you really get the feeling of something solid and substantial whilst wearing it as they're very well made. The 7S26 movement of the Monster is a very reliable workhorse and is said to go for years without needing a service but I suppose that's subjective. Also, the kinetic doesn't have the nice sweeping second hand like the automatics do but I guess you were aware of that already.

The Monsters always seem to attract attention and comments from others due to their odd cartoonish looks* , plus it's an automatic and autos have soul! I have the Black monster and am now thinking of getting an orange one.

However, as others have said, if you want accuracy, get the kinetic. I've had my kinetic over 8 years and only now is it beginning to lose charge and so requires a service. It's always been very reliable, solid and very accurate.

Andrew.

* - as I've seen them described many times!


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Monsters Rock !! ...I still have my faithful BM ...it is still one of my faves just my humble oppinion but I have had 2 Seiko kinetics but all since flogged on ,I am sure once you handle the BM you will be impressed


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Isthmus said:


> Andy, if Accuracy is an issue, then you have answered your own question. you won't do better than a quartz watch. Go with the kinetic. However if you are still interested in the Monster, Seiko does produce an off white quartz diver that is very close in styling to the Monster, as well as quartz variants of the Knights which you might like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for everyone's replies. I must admit, the Black Monster's looking like more of an option now (especially the cheaper cost thanks to Roy!). One criticism I did find which maybe someone could clarify is that the glass is domed on the Monster - does this cause it to get scratched more easily?

I'm starting to veer away from the Kinetic a bit more - why over-complicate things with an auto and battery operation (surely twice as much to go wrong/twice the repair expense?!)

However, on another thread I was suggested a Tissot Seastar 600 Quartz, as I've got a 6-year old Tissot (now the proud property of my 9-year old daughter) that has done me very well, it's just a bit banged up and I fancied a change. I might have to investigate that further too.

That Seiko Quartz looks very nice though, just a shame it doesn't come with a black face! Have you got any links to UK shops/shippers that sell those or the Quartz Knights? I'd like to have a look and get an idea of their price too now.

Damn you all for giving me yet more options...my wife's going to kill me when she finds out my new secret obsession!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

And so it starts....

Another watch widow....


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Andy,

Re: the domed crystal on the monster - I heard that too but mine doesn't feel domed, it feels quite flat.

Andrew.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well that's good to hear about the crystal.

In another thread I've been on over in the general watch forum I've been talking with JoT about Lume. I think that the Black Monster's the way to go, but might check out those quartz seiko's too.

I guess if I do opt for the BM then I'll just have to come to terms with adjusting the time each month when I do the date! I just need to save the cash up now, or find one second hand that's cheap enough (I don't think that's likely judging by their popularity around here!)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Manuals and autos are MEANT to be interactive... it's all part of the ownership experience. Most quartz watches are just so damm... uninvolving!


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

ESL said:


> Manuals and autos are MEANT to be interactive... it's all part of the ownership experience. Most quartz watches are just so damm... uninvolving!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they (quartzes) are reliable!


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I've just been to a shop in my local town .It was exactly 6pm.The manager was wearing a splendid BM on steel showing 7 minutes past 6.My quartz Luminox was dead on time.Possibly the guy does not care about accuracy .


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have upped my opinion on kinetic and solar.

For the non collector/enthusiast they must be the best bet


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm actually swaying towards a Traser with metal case and bracelet now, I have to admit. It's probably between that and a BM now.

I think that the Kinetic is out of the running as it's the one which gets the least coverage on the internet in terms of owner reviews and opinions. Plus as well in retrospect I've reconsidered the movement of the Kinetic and I'm starting to think it's too over-complicated for it's own sake!

I like the accuracy and lighting system of the Traser but the general cost of the one's with steel bracelets is depressingly high (though I suppose not as much as something like a Tisot or Tag). Does anyone know how the quart movement of the p6502 or p6506 compares to other Swiss brand movements?

On the other hand, the Black Monster is stunning to look at and the movement seems very reliable from the comments around here. I do like the fact that there's no battery changes every 2-3 years (and therefore less chance of compromising the water resistance), but for me the only sticking point is the accuracy. Roy's price is a very appealing factor however!

Isthmus did suggest the Quartz version of the Monster, but never came back with a model or price and I can't find it from looking on the net. The white face isn't to my taste either.

Has anyone got any spare Traser's or BM's that fit my criteria that they're looking at getting rid of?!


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

You may well find after wearing an auto that you don't care about to-the-second timing anymore. This definitely happened to me. I have some old autos that gain over a minute per day, this doesn't bother me. The BM I've had on for the last few days seems to have gained around 10 or so seconds per day (more accurate than I though before), so I am well happy with that. A new one will be less accurate that that out of the box, according to reports I've read, but they settle down after a while. Get the monster, they are a stunning watch


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

I've had both the OM, which I still own and the BM which now graces my son's wrist.

Good looking, solid, reliable and with one of the best bracelets of any watch at the price. Set the watch a minute fast and never be late for any appointment









You will not be disappointed. I would buy one from Roy and ask him to adjust the bracelet prior to sending it, as this can be fiddly. (Sorry Roy)


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> You will not be disappointed. I would buy one from Roy and ask him to adjust the bracelet prior to sending it, as this can be fiddly. (Sorry Roy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you go about giving Roy your size for the bracelet? I presume you just send him your wrist circumference and he'll adjust the bracelet accordingly?

Of course I'd buy from Roy...he's the cheapest and nicest dealer on the web!









Still tempted by a Traser though...too many watches, so little time!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

andy100 said:


> How do you go about giving Roy your size for the bracelet? I presume you just send him your wrist circumference and he'll adjust the bracelet accordingly?
> 
> Of course I'd buy from Roy...he's the cheapest and nicest dealer on the web!
> 
> ...


Thats about it. The bracelet can be a bit of a pain to size because each link pin has two tiny collars.

Whatever you decide, best of luck Andy.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks mate...will have to have a long hard think over Christmas!


----------

